

Noise-Canceling Window Treatment - matttah

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;29&#x2F;noise-canceling-window-treatment-video_n_4171667.html
======
ScottWhigham
I want someone to try these and report back. I've covered mine with a drywall
+ insulation + drywall sandwich.

